# Rescue Lucy



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce Lucy. We saved her form going to the pound. This family had her that have a 4 year old and an 11 day old baby,. they have 4 other dogs and they were overwhelmed, they were going to drop her off at the pound, I know the pound there and knew she would never have a chance, so we offered to take her and try and find her a home. 

Lucy is 5 or 6 months old, no one really knows, I guess the family saved her from going to the pound when she was dropped off at the neighbors, and they figured she was only about 5 weeks old :-(. 

We are working really hard with her, she is so nervous and afraid. She walked for the first time on a leash today. She seems to be making some progress but its only been a few days. So, up for any advice on building confidence and what I should look for in finding her a new home. Im going to start at the vets office and see if they can help, but other than that, were at a loss. 

Also, anyone that has any idea on breed, please shoot some ideas. They said lab mix, and sometimes I see it, but other times I don't at all other than she is black, but she is really long skinny legs and narrow hindquarters...


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry the pictures are bad quality, she is afraid of the camera. :-(


----------

